# California's new "Healthy Soils Initiative"



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

http://www.farms.com/news/california-governor-sets-aside-funds-to-promote-soil-health-117761.aspx

This doesn't seem like a good idea to me. Another means of the government trying to take over every aspect of farming.

Sure hope this "idea" stays in California and doesn't spread to other states. Soon there will be government inspectors for everything.

Oh, right, they are just wanting to "take care of our soils" because "feeding the people is the real issue".

*bangs head on wall* :huh:


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

You just never know. Maybe it will be a resource for hobby farmers that specialize in growing weeds.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

The healthy soils initiative is here in Alaska, too. I am on the local Soil Conservation District board and can appreciate your concerns.

However, from what I have observed thus far.. You shouldn't have any worries unless you think that fungi and soil bacteria are about to be dropped from blacked-out helicopters at night!

There's alot more to soil and productivity than just 'ol N-P-K chemistry!

Snug your belt up a notch or two and face those gubmint devils!


----------

